# Best size hooks for high low surf rigs



## baitman (Oct 9, 2016)

trying to load up my tackle for next month.. going to carolina beach and surf fish.
i was wanting to run a high/low and 2 different size hooks to have options .
what 2 sizes are a good mix for that time of year?


thanks fellas
terry m


----------



## pmcdaniel (Nov 13, 2013)

I like Eagle Claw 2X Long Shank in a size 2 or 4 depending on what bait I'm using. Also like Owner Mutu Light Circle in size 4, or a 1/0 for cut bait. J or circle doesn't really seem to matter much, they mostly hook themselves right in the lip either way.


----------



## pmcdaniel (Nov 13, 2013)

I assume since you're asking about hooks you're also going to be making your own rigs. I tie mine with 20 lb flouro leader and attach a black barrel swivel at the top end and a small black duo lock snap on the bottom for the weight. I run another duo lock on the end of my main line and just re-tie that each time at the start of the day. That way I can change rigs and weights as much as I like without having to re-tie anything on the beach. 

I'll make at least a couple of rigs with each hook size while I'm couch fishing before the trip and put them in ziploc bags so they are ready to go sitting in the bottom of my tackle box. You can also just make fewer rigs and just swap hooks on the ends of the dropper loops. If they get used I just rinse them well with fresh water and put them back in the bags after they dry. Sometimes they corrode a little, but a hook sharpener cleans them right up. A little rust on the hook helps hold the bait better.


----------



## kraus (Jun 8, 2009)

Your preferred bait would dictate what size hook you should use. I like the owner 5315-091 and 101's with shrimp. EC L142F-1 is what I use with small chunks of mullet or live/whole finger mullet. For sand fleas, pmcdaniel's long shanks would work well. All round preferred hook type for panfish would be a khale. They put meat on the table. Leave the circles at home. Any decent fish will hook themselves.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2018)

pmcdaniel said:


> Owner Mutu Light Circle in size 4.


X2 on that !


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

I have many rigs tied up with different hooks.............September/October from Carolina Beach south, I have #4 Mutu light circles or #4 Kahles on the low hook and #2s-3/0 Owner Js on the top hook. Reason is I use fishbites/fresh shrimp/bloodworms on the low hook for spots/whiting and cut bait/whole finger mullet on the top hook until I find out what's hitting best.......usually pups and blues and maybe even some pomps.........I've brought in pups that have straightened the #4 Mutu lights but never a Kahle. I like the #4 Kahles best but when tied in conjunction with a black chrome top hook, they will corrode and you have to replace the whole rig(snell all my Js). Not so with the Mutu light. If pups are prevalent, I go to a double 4/0 eagle claw circle or double Owner 4/0 J rig. If I'm going to hold my rod all day I'm going with a double Owner J rig,snelled, with #4s- 4/0s. Some rigs have beads some don't.


----------



## baitman (Oct 9, 2016)

yeah i am makin rigs with beads and barrel swivels to make quick change less of a headache.. thanks for the info ..




terry m


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

baitman said:


> yeah i am makin rigs with beads and barrel swivels to make quick change less of a headache.. thanks for the info ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Forget the swivels and use fluoro IMO.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Only one swivel on all my bottom rigs, a small 30# Sampo/Rosco barrel swivel for the running line. Hooks rust or break off I just tie on another rig.


----------

